
Show HN: I build a website which combines all hacker news sites in a nice stream - l1am0
https://hackeroo.co/
======
l1am0
As I always had 10 different tabs open on the same time, I build hackeroo to
combine all the news sources in one single stream.

The alogrithm sorts the list to have the best news on top.

Frontend is build in vanilla javascript and the backend a golang services
which writes static files that can nicely be cached by cloudlfare.

